# Solved: WMP11 under server 2003 R2??



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi, I cant seem to get WMP 11 running under server 2003 R2 SP2. I followed This guide: http://www.msblog.org/2006/12/17/install-windows-media-player-11-on-windows-server-2003/

but i keep getting this error when i try to open it:
http://yoophw.blu.livefilestore.com...T6F1gbl33w_YUQt3s0_F1ZqeMxt5SQr/wmp error.JPG

Many people have reported getting it working


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

reinstalled windows, so yep problem solved. thanks for all the help though!


----------

